# Need help pricing



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

What do you typically mark up your transfers per print on jobs?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We don't have a mark-up perse. Many here will tell you to double your cost but that might leave money on the table. We look at need, urgency, complexity of design, supplied artwork and that all important PITA fee. That is how we come up with pricing. 

But to help you out if your shirt is $1.75 and your print costs $2 and you are doing 50 shirts you could probably get away with $8-$10 each. The F/M single color price of 15 and 20 cent transfers though could help you lower that price for a price sensitive customer. 

Just remember that your customers will shop online to get pricing so you will almost always be lower in cost and better in quality. If they shop you local against screen printers then you will always be higher so you need to differentiate yourself.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I've been struggling with pricing. We do sublimation, so we can't print on darks. We have typically turned these jobs away, but we need to start taking them, but been struggling with how to price the mark up of them.

thank you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Ways I can think of that are easy but may need to adjust. 
1. Figure out your min profit per hour and figure you can do 60 shirts an hour 2 sides with transfers. That is your price.
2. Take your shirt price, transfer price, shipping price, double or triple it and that is your price. 
3. Take your average shirt and transfer price (don't use any discounts you get, full wholesale) and double it. 
4. #3 and round up to the nearest quarter or half dollar. 

We have a shop rate and that is what we base pricing on. We want $XXX/hr and that includes everything, artwork, setup, production, packaging, invoicing, etc. We know our capabilities and then put that in to get our price. 

Having said that, we have some standard pricing. Hats are $XX per XX hats. 100 shirt order is always $XX up to 3 colors and 2 locations and so on. We learned this by experience. 

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------

